# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.4.2 released: ***Note2 and much more***World's First inside***

## mohamed73

*-Added N7100 Galaxy Note2 Unlocking, Flashing, IMEI Repair(first in the world) support.
-Added N8000, I927 Unlocking, Flashing, IMEI Repair support.
-Added I9250 Galaxy Nexus IMEI Repair support.
For I9250 IMEI Repair, you must modify the NsPro S7070 cable: 
replace the 530K rezistor with 560K rezistor. -Added S3350 new security support.
-Improved several Android operations.   Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version!   Latest NsPro versions are available:
-On NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro support area.*

----------

